# NEW Natural Voice Turkey Calling



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

Decided to make another video of me calling. This is almost like an instructional video too. Anyways, hope y'all like it!


----------



## rdnckrbby (Feb 12, 2013)

Honestly, is this a joke?


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

Guarantee I can call one up with my mouth better than you can with a call.


----------



## Son (Feb 12, 2013)

You got it pretty close, but i'll stick with the ol box.
First turkeys i ever called up was back in the early 1960's. I yelped with my voice, then fell asleep sitting against a big cypress tree in Collier Co. Fl. Awakened to find myself surrounded by turkeys. Voices change, and can't even come close to sounding like a turkey now. But i can still fool the owls and deer by mouth.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

Yessir you right. You don't hear of many old people being able to yelp with their mouth. No offense, haha just saying!


----------



## booger branch benelli (Feb 12, 2013)

I wouldn't sell my calls just yet. But if it works for you then .  As long as a gobbler likes it that's all that matters. Keep us updated if you kill one this year with only your natural voice.


----------



## Will-dawg (Feb 12, 2013)

I hear ya. I can't come close to sounding like a turkey with my natural voice. Keep it up!!!

Btw--some people should have listened to there parents when they said '' if u can't say something nice don't say anything at all! "


----------



## rdnckrbby (Feb 12, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> Guarantee I can call one up with my mouth better than you can with a call.



That's a bold statement buddy, why don't we arrange a date in the woods so you can back that up?


----------



## ssm (Feb 12, 2013)

Truly Amazing!!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Feb 12, 2013)

i wish i could still call with my voice. I called in several like that,then my voice changed... I still have days when I can, but nothing like I used to


----------



## gregg (Feb 12, 2013)

> Guarantee I can call one up with my mouth better than you can with a call.


Love to see younger folks out hunting, keep it up.....but remember, there are no guarantees in turkey hunting.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

Sounds great to me!!! Nothin better than a mornin  in the turkey woods!! But thank y'all! Hopefully I'll get a video of it!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 12, 2013)

Keep practicing........ uhh umm maybe one day I'll see you on the outdoor channel.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 12, 2013)

This reminds me of the American Idol auditions where the people's parents and friends tell them they're the best singers ever then they're ummm uhhhh not.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm still waiting on the highly anticipated release of his duck hunting video compilation, check out his thread in the duck forum


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah it is isn't it???


----------



## rdnckrbby (Feb 12, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> Sounds great to me!!! Nothin better than a mornin  in the turkey woods!! But thank y'all! Hopefully I'll get a video of it!



Let me know son!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

I love how some of y'all pick on me. I would love to see y'all in real life. Probably look goofier than a 2 dollar bill. Y'all must be from up north with those horrible manners, if you like the videos tell me...if you don't then don't! Simple as that! I don't go bashing all y'all's pictures and videos! Come on now! I didn't join this thing to get picked on! Thought I was joining with people who shared the same passion for hunting as I do!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> Let me know son!



Haha love the turkey trash talk!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2013)

Ya`ll be nice.


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 12, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> I love how some of y'all pick on me. I would love to see y'all in real life. Probably look goofier than a 2 dollar bill. Y'all must be from up north with those horrible manners, if you like the videos tell me...if you don't then don't! Simple as that! I don't go bashing all y'all's pictures and videos! Come on now! I didn't join this thing to get picked on! Thought I was joining with people who shared the same passion for hunting as I do!



You'll quickly learn that if you're going to post videos you're opening yourself up to comments, positive and negative, especially if you're posting something 'instructional' and follow it up with 'I bet I can ___ better than you'

Best of luck to fooling one this season.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

You're right. You too! Better see some pics of spurs on a branch with a 12' beard flopping in the wind!


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm glad your so enthusiastic about turkey hunting...It happens to be my passion as well..If you want a honest answer about your calling, keep practicing..While you may call up a turkey every now and then you still have a long ways to go before I would get in any kind of competition. Your yelp and cluck are pretty good but all the head jerking would never work in a hunting situation. You defenatly can make some turkey sounds but I wouldn't leave my calls at home anytime soon.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 12, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> I love how some of y'all pick on me. I would love to see y'all in real life. Probably look goofier than a 2 dollar bill. Y'all must be from up north with those horrible manners, if you like the videos tell me...if you don't then don't! Simple as that! I don't go bashing all y'all's pictures and videos! Come on now! I didn't join this thing to get picked on! Thought I was joining with people who shared the same passion for hunting as I do!



What's your definition of goofy looking? Mine would be pretty similar to that "gobble" call.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Feb 12, 2013)

i liked how you showed us there wasn't a call in your mouth........


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 12, 2013)

The owl hoot is ok.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you Arrow 3 for your honest opinion!!! Nhancedsvt I'd love for you to take me hunting to show me how great you are!!!


----------



## Brianf (Feb 12, 2013)

thats all I got to say about this.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 12, 2013)

My son, 13, can do the same thing. Keep on practicing and good luck. Dont let these guys get u all bent out of shape. They are just ribbing you a little to toughen u up. It is best to tread on the humble side of life. Makes for a lot less sore ribs.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you!! I know! Tryin to not let it affect me.


----------



## chobrown (Feb 12, 2013)

*interesting*


----------



## striper commander (Feb 12, 2013)

Your yelp is good for it being your voice. You could kill a turkey with it. I would not do any of the other calls while hunting. Just using your voice will hurt you trying to kill birds. I like using very loud calls to locate birds while I'm walking and using your voice will not let you strike many birds because it's not loud enough. Good luck this spring.


----------



## fowl player (Feb 12, 2013)

your fighting a lost battle my friend. some people dont have anything better to do than sit at their cubicles and pick at people all day. you will notice its the same few guys that must be some of the best hunters this side of the Mississippi. try posting something on the water fowl forum those guys know everything.


----------



## PaulD (Feb 12, 2013)

That moment...the one where the train comes off the track and heads towards a crowded building....yehhhhhhh.


----------



## labradoodle (Feb 12, 2013)

think i will take my beagle and stomp his tail to see if i can get one to fire off.. i like your stile tho


----------



## blong (Feb 12, 2013)

I do like the way that some of your yelps roll over.


----------



## MKW (Feb 12, 2013)

The owl hooting was pretty good, the rest...not so much. I'd say your on the right track, but you need more practice.

Mike


----------



## mtstephens18 (Feb 12, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> i liked how you showed us there wasn't a call in your mouth........


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 12, 2013)

Yelps are pretty good and owl hoot is getting close but work on that fly down cackle. Good hunting this season


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

Preciate it!


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 12, 2013)

Sounds a LOT better than i could... but i wouldn't give up my day job just yet....


----------



## River Rambler (Feb 12, 2013)

Dude,
I appreciate your enthusiasm, but pretty much everything you are saying contradicts itself. 

I bet after about 10 more years of watching turkeys you'll actually have it down...but right now you may want to consider doing a little more observing and listening to old timers and a little less instructing.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

Well being that my day job is going to school, don't think the folks'll like that! Lol! But thanks!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm not saying I'm an expert...heck I just started 5 years ago. I'm open to any advice. I just made a video to show my calling and how I use them.


----------



## MKW (Feb 12, 2013)

Listening to and reading all this begs the question...How long have you been turkey hunting and how successful have you been??

Mike


----------



## rfeltman41 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey, sounds decent to me, honestly the worst sounding yelps I have ever heard in the woods came from a real hen. Biggest gobbler I called in was with a Preston Pittman Black Diamond mouth call, my first time out and it sounded terrible. Keep at it bud.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

Been turkey hunting for 5 years, missed two nice birds my first two years, and killed one every year after that. Last year, killed one with 11 inch beard, and 1 " spurs. Year before that I killed one with 10 7/8" beard and 1" 1/4 spurs. And my first bird was a jake. Like I said earlier, y'all have probably killed WAY more birds than me and have way more experience. I just thought it was cool that I could somewhat call with my mouth, so I decided to make a video.


----------



## MKW (Feb 12, 2013)

I wasn't trying to belittle you. Sorry if it sounded that way. I was just curious. Everybody starts somewhere.
I wish you much success and I hope you kill a bunch with your natural voice some day. 
I fully intend to try it this coming season...we'll see.

Mike


----------



## booger branch benelli (Feb 12, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> I'm not saying I'm an expert...heck I just started 5 years ago. I'm open to any advice. I just made a video to show my calling and how I use them.



Yeah and thanks for posting.  It was just easy to pick at.  You asked for peoples opinion and you got some you diddnt like.  Sorry but its life.  Replying to them is gonna make it worse.   
X2 for showing us yer perdy mouth.sorry


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

It's alright man...and thanks I appreciate it. You as well! My plans are to kill the "boss gobbler" on opening day and then spend the rest of the season trying to get one with my voice. However, we as hunters know it will never work out this way. Hopefully, I can atleast get some responses or something with it on camera, so I can prove to some people that it works! We'll see in about a month!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

Preciate the wise words Booger Branch! How bout you breed that dog and let me have one of the puppies? Man is that thing pretty!


----------



## booger branch benelli (Feb 12, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> Preciate the wise words Booger Branch! How bout you breed that dog and let me have one of the puppies? Man is that thing pretty!



She is unreal on birds.  She is the only reason i hunt anymore.  I got lucky and got the dog of a lifetime with her.


----------



## MKW (Feb 12, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> It's alright man...and thanks I appreciate it. You as well! My plans are to kill the "boss gobbler" on opening day and then spend the rest of the season trying to get one with my voice. However, we as hunters know it will never work out this way. Hopefully, I can atleast get some responses or something with it on camera, so I can prove to some people that it works! We'll see in about a month!




I fully understand why you want to do it, but since you asked for opinions and advice, here's mine...
My advice would be hunt for a while, kill a bunch of turkeys, and when you start feeling like it's getting easier(because of your experience) then, start removing things from your game, like decoys and a lot of the calls you carry...and eventually try it with a shotgun and your voice. As early as you are in this game, I don't think I'd do anything that might stop me from smashing turkey faces.
That's just my .02

Mike


----------



## ryano (Feb 12, 2013)

Haters gonna hate!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah you're prolly right MKW. It depends on how the season goes. I opened up a lot more free space (no classes in the morning) for turkey season. So I have Mon, Wed, Fri, and the weekends to hunt. So if I start off bad, I prolly won't try it. But if I start off real successful, I might. It all depends on how the gobblers are acting.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

You are a lucky man Booger Branch. I'm gonna get me wanna them one day! And you're right ryano! Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## scott ellis (Feb 13, 2013)

Not bad at all, work on rhythms and note enunciation. I would be careful with that "cluck" your making with your purr. It's very close to an alarm putt. Just food for thought, I believe more than anything you've put people "off" because your coming across as if your a veteran turkey hunter and a "know it all". If you had just filmed the video and said I'm working on my voice calling what do you guys think? You would have gotten some great advice, with out all the negative comments.  Keep it up bud, good luck this spring....

se


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 13, 2013)

I know folks who don't sound that good with a diaphragm!


----------



## scott ellis (Feb 13, 2013)

You read my mind Jody........


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 13, 2013)

Jody Hawk said:


> I know folks who don't sound that good with a diaphragm!



Leave Arra da Big Stomper out of this


----------



## Carp (Feb 13, 2013)

Keep practicing and good luck!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 13, 2013)

Steven Farr said:


> Leave Arra da Big Stomper out of this



Bazinga


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 13, 2013)

scott ellis said:


> Not bad at all, work on rhythms and note enunciation. I would be careful with that "cluck" your making with your purr. It's very close to an alarm putt. Just food for thought, I believe more than anything you've put people "off" because your coming across as if your a veteran turkey hunter and a "know it all". If you had just filmed the video and said I'm working on my voice calling what do you guys think? You would have gotten some great advice, with out all the negative comments.  Keep it up bud, good luck this spring....
> 
> se




agree with Scott here ^^^


----------



## tcoker (Feb 13, 2013)

I like this kid. He's all about it. Better than I could do with natural voice for sure. 

I think I'll stick to my calls, but keeping doing your thing.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks Tcoker. I try!


----------



## JWT (Feb 13, 2013)

scott ellis said:


> Not bad at all, work on rhythms and note enunciation. I would be careful with that "cluck" your making with your purr. It's very close to an alarm putt. Just food for thought, I believe more than anything you've put people "off" because your coming across as if your a veteran turkey hunter and a "know it all". If you had just filmed the video and said I'm working on my voice calling what do you guys think? You would have gotten some great advice, with out all the negative comments.  Keep it up bud, good luck this spring....
> 
> se


Remember , turkey hunting ain't all about calling, learn your woods
&good luck


----------



## Quackersmacker (Feb 19, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> What's your definition of goofy looking? Mine would be pretty similar to that "gobble" call.


----------



## Brianf (Feb 19, 2013)

Jody Hawk said:


> I know folks who don't sound that good with a diaphragm!



 I bet several of us do.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 19, 2013)

I give you an absolute A for being brave enough to put yourself on video. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 19, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> Thanks y'all!



You remind me of a younger me, I had a good run through my teens and early 20s, In my mind I was the best turkey hunter that walked, then I ran into that old boss gobbler up here in the mtns. we had a name for him, I won't post it here, took me 2 full seasons to kill him, To say I was humbled was an understatement, It made me a better turkey hunter. I then started remembering the advise them old veteran turkey hunters had given me years before, You will do fine with your voice or how ever you want to call them, I wish you all the luck, If you get one on video with your voice, post it, I would enjoy watchin it.


----------



## coastalredneck (Feb 19, 2013)

the cluck and purr is deadly..i thought you had this down pretty good.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 19, 2013)

Keep practicing... You got potential...


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the motivation guys, only makes practicing it easier! Good luck to y'all this season!


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 20, 2013)

I can tell the work you're putting into it.  I, myself, was impressed.  Thing about the ole gobbler is, you can make all kind of pretty sounds on all kind of expensive or inexpensive calls & if he ain't coming, he ain't coming.  Filled my tags last year using a $4.95 call I got from Wing Supply.  Some kind of a hollow box with a strip of aluminum down the middle.  Works for me.  Hope you stay after it & much luck to you.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 21, 2013)

I appreciate it!!!


----------



## born2hunt99 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL (Feb 22, 2013)

3 birds? The way you call ? Thought it would have been more!!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks man!!! My first two years, I was nervous and jerked the gun when I shot!! Trying to get better with my calling though, thanks for the comment! Much appreciated!


----------



## C.J. (Feb 22, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> Been turkey hunting for 5 years, missed two nice birds my first two years, and killed one every year after that. Last year, killed one with 11 inch beard, and 1 " spurs. Year before that I killed one with 10 7/8" beard and 1" 1/4 spurs. And my first bird was a jake. Like I said earlier, y'all have probably killed WAY more birds than me and have way more experience. I just thought it was cool that I could somewhat call with my mouth, so I decided to make a video.



Did you kill any of them using your mouth?


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 22, 2013)

No I just started doing it after last turkey season!


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 22, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> Thanks man!!! My first two years, I was nervous and jerked the gun when I shot!! Trying to get better with my calling though, thanks for the comment! Much appreciated!



I'v been killin them for almost 25 years I still jerk the gun and miss. dangit.missed 2 last year, I just get tore up.


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Feb 22, 2013)

Keep working on it.....sounds good already. 

I like how you put on your NWTF shirt


----------



## thc_clubPres (Feb 22, 2013)

not bad.  it'd fool a bird. good hunting


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 23, 2013)

thanks y'all!


----------



## Pate55 (Feb 23, 2013)

This turned out to be a pretty entertaining post...keep it up.....U made a good video that got a lot of responses.... Good or bad ...it got folks talkin ..... nice work.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 23, 2013)

Yessir! The feedback keeps me going! Cannot wait to hear those gobblers strike up on opening morning!!!


----------



## humpback (Feb 23, 2013)

Your gobble and fly down cackle sounds like Jackie chan in a action movie


----------



## youngbuckslayer (Mar 3, 2013)

MKW said:


> The owl hooting was pretty good, the rest...not so much. I'd say your on the right track, but you need more practice.
> 
> Mike


  you must be a professional


----------



## MKW (Mar 3, 2013)

youngbuckslayer said:


> you must be a professional



Nope, I ain't a professional anything, but I do know what a turkey sounds like.

Mike


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 3, 2013)

youngbuckslayer said:


> you must be a professional



Trust me that MKW has killed a lot of turkeys.  I have seen the photos.  He kills several a year.  And he's been doing it for a long time.


----------

